# CPL & MAC -> Problèmes



## Vincent_è (15 Septembre 2008)

Bonjour à tous, 

Alors voilà mon soucis, je me suis acheté un kit CPD devolo wifi. Car mes murs sont en bétons armé plein de feraille et le wifi standard ne passe pas , il me fallait donc déporter celui-ci.

Donc, je branche le kit : 
le premier adaptateur direct dans la prise et relié à mon routeur netgear.
le deuxieme adaptateur direct dans la prise aussi dans la même pièces (pour la phase de test et réglage ça évite de courir)

A partir de là ça se gatte!
Le wifi est bien là mais impossible de se connecter au Web...je n'ai mis en place aucun filtre, pas d'adresse mac, j'ai juste branché...soit disans ça doit marcher de suite comme ça.
Bon je recupere un cable RJ45 et je me connecte à l'adaptateur direct en ethernet (il fait les 2 en fait wifi et ethernet) et là aussi rien...pas d'accès web...

Est ce que quelqu'un aurait une idée de ou ça peut venir??
J'ai regardé dans tous les parametres je trouve rien qui puisse m'aider, vu que je tout laissé open!

Merci de votre aide!


----------



## Vincent_è (15 Septembre 2008)

Bon j'ai trouvé et j'ai la honte:rose::rose:
J'ai oublié la base...j'ai trouvé la réponse là : http://forums.macg.co/internet-et-reseau/problemes-devolo-231919.html

Je m'auto puni en m'obligeant à travailler sous vista pendant 1 mois!!


----------



## schwebb (15 Septembre 2008)

Tu es trop dur avec toi-même...


----------

